# El mi yaman, bey mi yaman?



## Zuccherro

Merhabalar,

_El mi yaman, bey mi yaman _ne demek acaba?

Teşekkürler


----------



## shafaq

(Görelim) el mi yaman bey mi yaman?
El(in that context)=people, nation  .
Bey=Ruler, governor .
Yaman=Power-master.
(Let us see) who is the (real) power-master; the governed(=people) or the governor?
This  saying's  object is to express that (in a final stage of a governor-people struggle) *people is the determining party/real master of power*.


----------



## Zuccherro

Ayrıntılı açıklama için teşekkürler
Ama bir daha sorum var

Is it a question to declare a challenge like: we'll see who will win, the governed or the governor

Or is it a rhetorical question to emphasize that at the end of this challenge it is the governed who will win ..?


----------



## shafaq

"Görelim/göreceğiz (bakalim) el mi yaman bey mi yaman !" is a challange-declaration.

"El mi yaman bey mi yaman...(tabii ki )el yaman!"is a rhetorical question(with  an optional answer as " (Certainly) people is master!) to emphasize that at the end of this challenge it is the governed who will win ...


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Ayrıntılı açıklama için teşekkürler
> Ama bir daha sorum var
> 
> Is it a question to declare a challenge like: we'll see who will win, the governed or the governor Yes why not? (but at last it has the meaning of the victory of the governed one, because in most cases this is the governed one who says this sentence so he says it in favor of himself )
> 
> Or is it a rhetorical question to emphasize that at the end of this challenge it is the governed who will win ..?


----------



## Zuccherro

I actually wanted to ask about that!
Teşekkürler


----------

